# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  câu đố nhẹ nhàng tình cảm

## hongluongseo

đố các bạn biết đây là chương trình nào?
gợi ý: chương trình này vừa có lợi vừa có hại:d 
nó có rất nhiều chủng loại chạy ẩn trong máy tính nhưng có thể gói gọn bằng một đặc trưng: nó có 2 con mắt: 1 con mắt nhìn xuống bàn phím; 1 con mắt lé lên màn hình ;2 con này kết hợp với nhau chép lại những gì nó thấy và gữi về cho chúng ta qua lỗ cống số 25;
nó được nhiều người sử dụng trên thế giới ưa chuông trong đó có tui
nó được winndow chấp nhận và muốn nó chạy tốt chúng ta phải đuổi chàng Nguyễn tử Quảng ra ngoài rìa:boxing: ,chốt antivirus và cuối cùng là đóng tường lửa:-?

----------


## davidcusagi

Keylogger phải hem???

----------


## vytieubao

bạn trả lời thế là đúng rồi còn nhiều đáp an khác nữa cơ

----------


## showbiz

*dễ ẹc có ji khó đâu!!!*

:lick: cái đó là chương trình đóng băng hệ thống deep đúng không ha~>>....:1eye :wub:

----------


## ViệtNet

Đọc là có thể đoán đây là keylogger chính xác hơn mình nghĩ là Perfect Keylogger

----------


## duydiem6868

:1eye đó là BKav có phải không ?

----------


## sangdv

*Cũng thường A*

DeepFree:down: :innocent: :whistling: :wacko:

----------


## vipthuhuongictu

keylogger đó chứ gì,lần sau đố câu nào khó hơn tí nha choài.

----------


## seo.nstech

sặc keylog thì làm gì có lợi mà trả lời vậy theo tui thì đó là con người

----------


## annguyen

Đó là Visual friend phải không

----------


## maiphuong93ss

Không nói gì là chính sác rồi

----------


## blackhat.teamseo

Perfect Keylogger và Visual friend

----------


## dangnh123

keylog nó có hai tác dụng , nhưng ở Việt nam thì người ta không thể tận dụng được mà thôi.Bạn có biết về nó không mà khăng định nó vậy ?

----------


## nguyencuong880

avira antivir

----------


## thangmarketing

> keylog nó có hai tác dụng , nhưng ở Việt nam thì người ta không thể tận dụng được mà thôi.Bạn có biết về nó không mà khăng định nó vậy ?


keylog thật sự là có 2 tác dụng
1:hack (khõi bàn):realmad:
2; cha mẹ quản lí con cái :cái này thì nước ngoài làm được:innocent::1eye
còn tại việt nam thì đang thuộc diện xóa mù tin học:a:

----------


## annguyenvm

thật sự là như vậy

[flash=
http://picachusays.googlepages.com/picachudeptrai.swf
] width=530 height=430[/flash]

----------


## TeamSEOAQ

keylogger chỉ có lợi cho người sử dụng. Nhưng bi giờ thì keylogger ko còn là chương trình phổ thông nữa vì nó rất đễ bị phát hiện.

----------


## nguyendinh

Keylog thì làm gì có lợi chứ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## phukienplus

dung, ngochien1122 chí lí

----------


## thaisonnguyen020986

:-? Câu đố ko hay.

----------

